

Catnip: its uses and effects, past and present (1990) [pdf] - Vigier
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1480656/pdf/canvetj00079-0049.pdf

======
RankingMember
I knew it was in the same family as marijuana, but I didn't realize people
could actually hallucinate from smoking it.

~~~
ninjakeyboard
please see:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nepeta_cataria#Humans](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nepeta_cataria#Humans)

